# I Must Be Going Menthol



## Nicholas (6/2/17)

So i'm a custard and cream lover. always have been since i started. and when i do go fruity its always a creamy fruit recipe. 

But then something happened vapours tongue hit so i went out to get some XXX expecting the worst. 

Nope, it was delicious, not too menthol not too harsh, just a perfect summer vape and i really enjoyed it. but i didn't try DIY juices like this ... until now. 

I've ordered a couple of fruits and stuff to try my luck and an adv menthol juice that's similar to xxx . what im thinking is extreme ice, black cherry, lychee, fuji and some strawberry ripe. . . maybe a little sweetener to keep the fruits popping. 

however this is my first time messing with this type of juice so i need some help from all you menthol heads out there. just like xxx i don't want the menthol to blow my socks off i just want a nice cool hit with that mint undertone. also if im going to make the black cherry ans strawberry ripe the main notes at what % should i be looking, i basically want it to be a nice cherry/strawberry with undertone of lychee and apple. 

any ideas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (6/2/17)

I dont do menthol's but I gotta give credit where its due. the @Troll Brothers Elixirs Alchemist got it right for me with fruity menthol.the only menthol juice thus far I actually can enjoy on occasion . Maybe they can share some knowledge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/2/17)

Just a heads up, I have heard - but not confirmed - that Polar Ice I think it is, is the same menthol as used in XXX.

Perhaps @Dietz can assist a bit here.


----------



## boxerulez (6/2/17)

Nicholas said:


> So i'm a custard and cream lover. always have been since i started. and when i do go fruity its always a creamy fruit recipe.
> 
> But then something happened vapours tongue hit so i went out to get some XXX expecting the worst.
> 
> ...



Dude, troll the menthol/diy thread for @rogue zombie 's Bruised Berry Menthol. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/page-3#post-462379 I have not been able to go back to anything else as an adv, besides maybe the perfect mango juice in the fruit diy sub. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-2#post-406772

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (6/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Just a heads up, I have heard - but not confirmed - that Polar Ice I think it is, is the same menthol as used in XXX.
> 
> Perhaps @Dietz can assist a bit here.


I think its menthol ice? Or just the VM menthol concentrate? Now Im confused


----------



## huffnpuff (6/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Just a heads up, I have heard - but not confirmed - that Polar Ice I think it is, is the same menthol as used in XXX.
> 
> Perhaps @Dietz can assist a bit here.


I second Polar Ice. It's a mild menthol...very similar to Wilson's Imperial Mints. Goes well with most fruity/creamy flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/2/17)

Following with interest...


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/2/17)

huffnpuff said:


> I second Polar Ice. It's a mild menthol...very similar to Wilson's Imperial Mints. Goes well with most fruity/creamy flavours



I third Polar ice - got some last week and it impressed my greatly! I made a simple fruit and polar ice mix (6 fruit and 4% polar) and it's fabulous! 
It's not as "harsh" as Extreme ice - it is more of a Koolada with "balls" and then some.
And it doesn't fade!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (6/2/17)

Thanks for the education. I had no idea it was used in xxx


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Just a heads up, I have heard - but not confirmed - that Polar Ice I think it is, is the same menthol as used in XXX.
> 
> Perhaps @Dietz can assist a bit here.


Well I can only guess, thats the suppliers Secret 

Reason Why I would say Polar Ice is because it does not TASTE like Menthol, Koolada (Even though some people say Koolada is Flavorless, I disagree, it has a very distinct taste to me), spearmint, Peppermint or Eucalyptus and the only other "Freezy Breezy" ive tasted is Polar Blast. I Loooove XXX and Compared a mix I made with Dragon Fruit with a little bit of Polar Blast and XXX, to me the Polar Blast tastes the Closest!

I am yet to work with Arctic Winter Menthol, Extreme Ice or any other than Stated above so cannot comment on those comparisons.


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I third Polar ice - got some last week and it impressed my greatly! I made a simple fruit and polar ice mix (6 fruit and 4% polar) and it's fabulous!
> It's not as "harsh" as Extreme ice - it is more of a Koolada with "balls" and then some.
> And it doesn't fade!!


I like your interpretation of it!!


----------



## PsyCLown (6/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Well I can only guess, thats the suppliers Secret
> 
> Reason Why I would say Polar Ice is because it does not TASTE like Menthol, Koolada (Even though some people say Koolada is Flavorless, I disagree, it has a very distinct taste to me), spearmint, Peppermint or Eucalyptus and the only other "Freezy Breezy" ive tasted is Polar Blast. I Loooove XXX and Compared a mix I made with Dragon Fruit with a little bit of Polar Blast and XXX, to me the Polar Blast tastes the Closest!
> 
> I am yet to work with Arctic Winter Menthol, Extreme Ice or any other than Stated above so cannot comment on those comparisons.


I have tried Extreme Ice and certainly it is not extreme ice.


@boxerulez I tried @rogue zombie Bruised Berries, although without the Black Cherry - I think I subbed Harvest Berry instead.
Personally I find the menthol overwhelming and the fruit too subtle, I cannot taste any of the fruit. I would drop the menthol and increase the fruit for my personal preference.

@Nicholas there was a great Litchi & Kiwi DIY mix by @Dietz which I tasted at the decent DIY Meetup. Add some menthol of your preference to that and it will be superb! Perhaps @Dietz can share his recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (6/2/17)

thanks guys definitely going to give it a try but once again i'm missing a flavour lol... i hate this... gotta get some polar ice and check it out ... 


@boxerulez that bruised berry looks like a winner gonna give it a try tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I have tried Extreme Ice and certainly it is not extreme ice.
> 
> 
> @boxerulez I tried @rogue zombie Bruised Berries, although without the Black Cherry - I think I subbed Harvest Berry instead.
> ...



This is the problem I've had with most Menthols.

I want strong Menthol, but still taste a touch of fruit. The Menthol I've used in the past don't alow for anything peering through, if you push the Menthol high. It frustrated me to no end.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nicholas (6/2/17)

@Dietz what is this awesome juice they speak of, would love to give it a try


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I have tried Extreme Ice and certainly it is not extreme ice.
> 
> 
> @boxerulez I tried @rogue zombie Bruised Berries, although without the Black Cherry - I think I subbed Harvest Berry instead.
> ...


I will definitely Share it later tonight when im back Home.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Nicholas (6/2/17)

@PsyCLown yeah the extreme ice seems high for that bruised berries but it seems like the right idea, im thinking 

4% black cherry 
2% lychee
1% extreme ice
.5% fuji apple
.25% swetterner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/2/17)

what about koolada? as it has no menthol taste but very cooling i must advise tho do not go over 0.5%.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (6/2/17)

What is Polar Ice? Never heard of it.


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

RichJB said:


> What is Polar Ice? Never heard of it.


@RichJB , Just checked and its Actually Polar Blast (FA), Lolz minor typo


----------



## RichJB (6/2/17)

Oh, OK. I doubt XXX uses Polar Blast, seeing as FA only released it in Oct last year. XXX has been going a bit longer than that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nicholas (6/2/17)

@RichJB have you used extreme ice? Any tips


----------



## RichJB (6/2/17)

@Nicholas, alas I haven't used it. I don't use cooling agents much at all. The only thing I would use it in is cola vapes. I can tolerate warm milkshakes but warm Coke is the giddy limit. I don't vape colas much, though, so once my bottle of Koolada is done, I can't see myself restocking it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/2/17)

I was menthol, but now I'm cured

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (6/2/17)

Nicholas said:


> @RichJB have you used extreme ice? Any tips


I get a bubblegum taste from Extreme Ice. Have been quite impressed with Polar Blast so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/2/17)

Andre said:


> I get a bubblegum taste from Extreme Ice.



Thank goodness! I thought I was going mad!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (6/2/17)

I have never been able to stomach menthol in any form. Even when I used to smoke cigarettes. But I do enjoy a bit of peppermint lately. I have made some of my own mild peppermint DIY which is "re setting" my taste buds nicely. I think I must go against my DIY die hard approach and just try a bottle of XXX. I have heard so many people rave about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

Waine said:


> I have never been able to stomach menthol in any form. Even when I used to smoke cigarettes. But I do enjoy a bit of peppermint lately. I have made some of my own mild peppermint DIY which is "re setting" my taste buds nicely. I think I must go against my DIY die hard approach and just try a bottle of XXX. I have heard so many people rave about it.


Its Awesome!!! And If you dont like it... I know of someone who will gladly give it a new good home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/2/17)

Nicholas said:


> @PsyCLown yeah the extreme ice seems high for that bruised berries but it seems like the right idea, im thinking
> 
> 4% black cherry
> 2% lychee
> ...



So I split the difference and made this one. It is pretty decent but I also get the bubblegum flavour which André mentioned... Any fix?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> So I split the difference and made this one. It is pretty decent but I also get the bubblegum flavour which André mentioned... Any fix?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mabe try dropping the Extreme Ice out and Upping the Polar Blast to 2.5 - 3%?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Mabe try dropping the Extreme Ice out and Upping the Polar Blast to 2.5 - 3%?



I wanted to but wanted the kick from the extreme ice... will do for the next batch, thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

Well if you want the Kick try the Polar Blast @ 7%, thats the Recommended Single Flavor ratio? I can only imagine that would definitely give a KICK!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/2/17)

Sounds like a plan...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/17)

Nicholas said:


> So i'm a custard and cream lover. always have been since i started. and when i do go fruity its always a creamy fruit recipe.
> 
> But then something happened vapours tongue hit so i went out to get some XXX expecting the worst.
> 
> ...



Great to hear you are experimenting with menthol @Nicholas

I am not a proper DIYer yet, but i have been adding VM's menthol concentrate to various juices with good results. Have been doing so for quite some time. I like it a lot. No bubblegum or funny tastes. Just a pure menthol blast.

Am looking forward to hearing what you and the other members come up with. I love my fruity menthols!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/2/17)

rogue zombie said:


> This is the problem I've had with most Menthols.
> 
> I want strong Menthol, but still taste a touch of fruit. The Menthol I've used in the past don't alow for anything peering through, if you push the Menthol high. It frustrated me to no end.


I can relate to that, although that is the beauty of DIY! It is still a fantastic recipe, just needs to be adjusted to my taste.
I do like bold and strong flavors though as opposed to the more subtle flavours. I want the flavour to hit me, hard. However there is still a point where it becomes too much.


Nicholas said:


> @PsyCLown yeah the extreme ice seems high for that bruised berries but it seems like the right idea, im thinking
> 
> 4% black cherry
> 2% lychee
> ...


Why Sweetener? I'd rather add something else to try sweeten it up a bit.
Up to you though. Mix it up though and let us know how it is. If it works, post it under the menthol section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> So I split the difference and made this one. It is pretty decent but I also get the bubblegum flavour which André mentioned... Any fix?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to play around with the various "menthols" if I could call them that, see what you like and what you dislike.
Plain Menthol, Koolada, Extreme Ice, Polar Ice,


----------



## Raindance (6/2/17)

Strangely, I've been working on the same ideas lately. Here is what I've concocted so far. First attempt and only been steeping for two days so far but seems to be in the right direction for use as a "chopping block". Need to replace the Creme Soda with something fruity but attempting to replicate the Mint/Menthol overtones before working on the other notes. Need to leave it for a while before making further adjustments. That the hard part.



Lets see where this goes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Why Sweetener? I'd rather add something else to try sweeten it up a bit.
> Up to you though. Mix it up though and let us know how it is. If it works, post it under the menthol section.



It actually does not need any sweetener - was intrigued with the original bruised berry recipe. I think the addition of the litchi does the trick - no sweetener required... will see how it develops


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas (7/2/17)

So yeah mixed up something last night without the sweetener, only reason i put sweetener in the original idea was because i thought maybe the fruits wouldn't pop without it however i was wrong. doesn't need any sweet added.

so what i did was up the cherry to 5% and litchi to 3% and bothe the fuji and extreme at 1% and its delicious. only thing is that extreme ice definitely has a bubblegum weird taste to it however with this flavour it just tastes like a yummy cherry mint gum which is not bad. i do also get the whole cough mixture thing with black cherry but i kinda like it. also i hear a small steep gets rid of that

i definitely want to try it with VM menthol as @Silver suggested and maybe do a batch with that polar blast. 

right now i just want to let it sit a bit to see if the cherry pops a bit more and check what happens to the extreme ice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (7/2/17)

Dietz said:


> I will definitely Share it later tonight when im back Home.


The original had 0.3% Koolda instead (Massive diffs i know )

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

